# Gleason Archer



## D. Paul (Nov 28, 2004)

I just purchased (_very_ cheaply) Dr. Gleason Archer's Survey of OT Introduction. I know he is a respected scholar but can anyone tell me any more about his theology? I found one tidbit 
http://www.answersingenesis.org/home/area/tools/Quotes/gleason_archer.asp
So does anyone use his material?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 28, 2004)

He utterly destroys the Documentary Hypothesis and sends it back to the hell from whence it came. His analysis of Neo-orthodox scholars is priceless. That being said, he is dispensational; so take it wiht a grain of salt. Other than that, his work is real good.


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 28, 2004)

*...and as a quick aside...*

Is anyone currently using the NET Bible? (Dan Wallace & Bible.org).

And thanks, Draught. I thought Archer leaned Dispensational!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 28, 2004)

I have Archer's Encylopedia of Biblical Difficulties. It's a decent book by a decent author. 

I use the NET when comparing translations with E-Sword but thats it.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 28, 2004)

I have worn out my copy of Archer but I would recommend supplementing it with something like Tremper Longman's intro. Archer is good on evaluating N(e)o Orthodoxy, but he can get carried away with archeological tangentials.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jul 30, 2005)

*documentary hypothesis*



> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> He utterly destroys the Documentary Hypothesis and sends it back to the hell from whence it came. His analysis of Neo-orthodox scholars is priceless. That being said, he is dispensational; so take it wiht a grain of salt. Other than that, his work is real good.



i need to explain the documentary hypothesis in Sunday School this week and am looking for websites to refer people to who are interested in learning more.

tia


----------

